# Gear Train Retainers



## Kpar (Dec 29, 2022)

Hi all, I have a AL-320G lathe and having issues with the "C" clips that hold the gears on. Is there a better type or do i just put up with it.
Also is there a way around having to change the gears back to default so that power feed can be used ? I've been told my fault I bought the wrong lathe.
Kpar


----------



## Kpar (Dec 29, 2022)

OOPS -They are not "C" clips but "E" clips. Maybe external "C" clips would be better.


----------



## Jasonb (Dec 29, 2022)

Unless you are going to pay for a lathe with gearbox then you will just jhave to plan your work well to do anything that needs feeds before swapping the geartrain for screwcutting and then back again.

Some lathes have a "C" type retainer that just slips on rather than a tight E clip, not too hard to make your own, I'll take a photo of mine later.


----------



## Kpar (Dec 29, 2022)

Thanks Jasonb,  I thought as much on the changing of gears. I'll just have to save any lathe threading and do them all together.
Kpar


----------



## Charles Lamont (Dec 29, 2022)

Could you adapt or make new parts for tapped holes to use a screw to lock a (C-shaped) washer?


----------



## Richard Hed (Dec 30, 2022)

Kpar said:


> OOPS -They are not "C" clips but "E" clips. Maybe external "C" clips would be better.


I have some kind of square clip on my change gears on my Enco.  I hate having to change those gears as the clip is likely to fly around and get lost when it unclips.  I have to be very careful.  I suppose I oculd find a supply of the clips and buy a couple extra, however, now I never use it as I obtained a REAL lathe.    As I have no idea what kind of lathe yours is, I'm wondering if you could take a photo and post it, particularly the change gear area.


----------



## HMEL (Dec 30, 2022)

Kpar said:


> Hi all, I have a AL-320G lathe and having issues with the "C" clips that hold the gears on. Is there a better type or do i just put up with it.
> Also is there a way around having to change the gears back to default so that power feed can be used ? I've been told my fault I bought the wrong lathe.
> Kpar


I understand your frustration when someone tells you its your fault that you were not aware of a detail like a e clip. I find it sort of an insult.

To get around the issue another lathe with a more convenient system would probably been at least a 1000 dollars more.  So there is that  issue.

For the immediate problem they make e clip installation and removal tools.  They range from expensive to about 20 bucks for a set.  these tools might take some of the pain out of removing the e clip. I would say this cuts the time in half to to remove them and install them. My guess is you will only need one tool for the size you use.

Whether or not you use an eclip or a nut to retain the gears it requires time to re set the lathe.  However, my lathe uses the feed rate based on the gears and if the thread is fine its power feed works ok.  Sometimes I will adjust the feed rate with the gears.  Not often but I will do it.

The other option which is a project is to work on an electronic feed screw.  Claus 42  on you tube has a whole set of videos on this conversion.  Its one I have been considering but I just dont do enough  work to make it. worthwhile other than doing the project for fun. Punch a button and you are done.  Just be sure the calculations  are correct.

Take Care
HMEL


----------



## mcostello (Dec 30, 2022)

There are clips that have a square tab that sticks out and the ends are bent slightly to provide pressure. Will take a look but sounds like something sold by the thousands. Will update if found.


----------



## Jasonb (Dec 30, 2022)

These are what my far eastern lathe has a sort of C shaped washer. It would be quite easy to make them. You may want to make them a bit longer so they hang down and gravity stops them rotating or mill flats on your banjo studs to replicate the square ends that mine have. You simply slide them on or off as as there is no spring tension they are unlikely to jump to a hidden part of the workshop


----------



## djc (Dec 30, 2022)

HMEL said:


> The other option which is a project is to work on an electronic feed screw.



The other option to your other option is to use the gears for screwcutting and put a variable speed DC motor on the leadscrew for feeds. That is at least an order of magnitude easier than an electronic leadscrew.


----------



## Richard Hed (Dec 30, 2022)

Jasonb said:


> These are what my far eastern lathe has a sort of C shaped washer. It would be quite easy to make them. You may want to make them a bit longer so they hang down and gravity stops them rotating or mill flats on your banjo studs to replicate the square ends that mine have. You simply slide them on or off as as there is no spring tension they are unlikely to jump to a hidden part of the workshop


Ah, that is the kind of keeper the Enco has.  It Flew off one time and had a hell of a time finding it.  Yes, If I were going to use it more, I would make some of those keepers.  However, if I wanted to use that Enco, I would make or buy a half nut which I destroyed making 8TPI threads.  The new Grizz has NO PROBLEM making threads and is MUCH easier to use than that kiddy toy Enco.


----------



## Kpar (Dec 30, 2022)

All good advice guys I'll search for the mentioned clips. Also may look at a DC motor conversion if I get too many threads to cut.
Kpar


----------



## ranger (Dec 30, 2022)

Many ”E” clips and Circlips are manufactured by ‘stamping’. This leaves one side with one square edge and one slightly rounded edge. If you fit the clip with the rounded edge towards the outside, then any load pushing against the ‘square’ side of the clip could cause the rounded edge to ride up against the edge of the groove due to the slight ‘taper’ (rounded edge). Fitted with the square edge away from the load means two flat surfaces in contact, (square edge of clip, square edge of groove). This should help to ensure that the clip stays in place, assuming of course that the groove condition is ok.


----------



## Peter Twissell (Dec 31, 2022)

My Drummond Roundbed has simple push-in retainers for the change gears. To avoid dropping them in the swarf mountain under the lathe, I have simply glued a length of thread to them with hot glue, with enough slack to allow for all possible gear positions but not so much that it can get caught in the gears.


----------



## Bentwings (Dec 31, 2022)

Kpar said:


> i often had the same issues in industry . The first level fix was to us a smooth hard wager between the gear and snap ring .  If that didn’t fix it then a positive method of fixing the gear and shaft. Usually a pair of ball or roller bearings  if the shaft hadcto rotate then shaft collars were used  some times with belville washers or spring washers.
> Hi all, I have a AL-320G lathe and having issues with the "C" clips that hold the gears on. Is there a better type or do i just put up with it.
> Also is there a way around having to change the gears back to default so that power feed can be used ? I've been told my fault I bought the wrong lathe.
> Kpar





ranger said:


> Many ”E” clips and Circlips are manufactured by ‘stamping’. This leaves one side with one square edge and one slightly rounded edge. If you fit the clip with the rounded edge towards the outside, then any load pushing against the ‘square’ side of the clip could cause the rounded edge to ride up against the edge of the groove due to the slight ‘taper’ (rounded edge). Fitted with the square edge away from the load means two flat surfaces in contact, (square edge of clip, square edge of groove). This should help to ensure that the clip stays in place, assuming of course that the groove condition is ok.


----------



## HMEL (Jan 1, 2023)

djc said:


> The other option to your other option is to use the gears for screwcutting and put a variable speed DC motor on the leadscrew for feeds. That is at least an order of magnitude easier than an electronic leadscrew.


I agree, but I think the drive gear on the lead screw will have to be removed to allow the dc motor to run free of the spindle.  At least on my lathe it would have to be disconnected somehow.


----------

